# Gaming PC for 65K (max)



## kumarmanish (Nov 21, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 65K

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Not now. Maybe after 1 year.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 Home premium.

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500GB for start.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: 1080p HD.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:No. I am planning to get it assembled @ SP road Bangalore

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: In 10 days.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Config should be able to play all upcoming games for 2 years atleast.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: I want all primay ans secondary components.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Bangalore. Yes.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I have to buy the system in Dec first week.

I have finalized one configuration. I need expert advice/ criticism on my configuration. And if people can suggest prices @ SP road bangalore(like in Ashirvad Computers) for the below config it will be really very useful. And, I have gone through the Nov PC buying guide 2010 posted as sticky by admin.

Config considered:

Intel i5 760
MSI P55 GD65
Corsair 2 X 2 GB 
WD 500GB Green
Sapphire 6870 1GB 
Corsair 550W - Is the power suff? WHich model AX,HX,VX?
Benq G2220HD (need help here, monitor should be great. without LED bleed)
LG DVD RW
Logitech Keyboard
Logitech Mouse
Any decent 2.1 speaker within 1k(help needed)
APC 800VA
PC Case - I am very confused here between CM 430,CM 690,NZXT Gamma,NZXT M59 and CM HAF 922/912- help needed.

Guys please help with your valuable comments. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

Have a look at *Jas*'s thread "PC Buying Guide - Nov 2010"!You'll get your answer over there.


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

Please avoid MSI P55-GD65. Head over to MSI forums and you'll see it having issues with the firmware.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

Can i have a link ico?


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Can i have a link ico?


*site:forum-en.msi.com P55-GD65 problem* in Google. 

Newer firmware are stable, so flashing it is a must.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 21, 2010)

Go wid the same config u suggestd :

Instead of p55gd65 
get p7p55d-e ... Its from asus and also has onboard sata III and USB 3.0 .... 
Checked it out last week ... Its a nice board ...

Also guys is there going to be a price drop for sapphire 6870 ???

Last week I askd at Lamington Road they said Rs 15250 ... When I asked two days later ... They said The stock got over ... 
It will take another week for new stock to come in and price would be Rs 11800 .... 

Is it true ?? Or was it just a mistake ??? 
PPl are giving different prices for Sapphire 6870 ... 
Plz can anyone give me a benchmark price to compare with ???
Has any one bought a 6870 recently ??? Even better , From Lamington Road ???

Plz let me know as soon as possible ....
Thanx ...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like you have already decided everything....
change the RAM to G Skill 4 GB DDR3 1600CL7 @4.5k
Rest is perfect...

The cabby part...CM 430 is good but is a small case...go with the HAF 912 Advanced @6k..
Very good for gaming..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 21, 2010)

kumarmanish said:


> 1. PC Case - I am very confused here between CM 430,CM 690,NZXT Gamma,NZXT M59 and CM HAF 922/912- help needed.





Dude depends on how much money ur left wid after u buy all your components ... 

CM HAF 922 is a diffrent price range(Around 6k) and CM 430 elite (Around 2.6 k) is different .... 

If ur left wid more money buy HAF 922, if less CM 430 .... 
Or if u prioritize ur case over ne other component the buy ur case first (The one u like) then buy other parts according to remaining money ....


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> Has any one bought a 6870 recently ??? Even better , From Lamington Road ???
> 
> Plz let me know as soon as possible ....
> Thanx ...



I remember 1 member buying 6870 a few days back.He had posted about it either in "Post your latest purchase" or "All Graphic Cards related Queries here" thread.He had bought it from SMC at around 15k after getting a discount of around 1k.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

HAF 912 is better than HAF 922 and cheaper too..
922 just has one extra fan at the bottom..
912 advanced has usb 3.0 ports extra + uber cool looks..
@op
do as vizkid suggested for the cab but if u have the cash go with the haf 912 advanced


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

kumarmanish said:


> Corsair 550W - Is the power suff?*Yes, Its a Power Supply* WHich model AX,HX,VX?*VX*



Look at bold part


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

what are the other options in 8k range that offer x8 x8 CF or SLI and other features like P55 GD65?


----------



## kumarmanish (Nov 22, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Corsair 550W - Is the power suff?Yes, Its a Power Supply WHich model AX,HX,VX?VX



I know its a power supply.  . I wanted to ask whether Corsair 550W PSU will be sufficient for the config?

Thanks,people for all your suggestions. 
If GD 65 has problems what will be its equivalent substitute considering price and features (as asked by jas)?

And can anyone confirm if CM 912 advanced is available in Bangalore?(price also)

Anyone has experience with mentioned Benq monitor?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ CM HAF 912 Advanced is yet to arrive...it will take a week or so...It's a brand new case with cool features..
At SMC they are giving it for 6k (shipping extra)...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 22, 2010)

kumarmanish said:


> Anyone has experience with mentioned Benq monitor?



Great performance monitor for the price.


----------



## kumarmanish (Nov 22, 2010)

So the final question comes to the motherboard!.. If there are problems with GD65 motherboards, which other motherboard upto 8-9 k range will suit me the best with atleast these features:
1. 2 PCI 2.0 x16 slots. So that in CF, two GPUs run in x8,x8.
2. Min 6-8 USB 2.0.
3. USB 3.0 will be nice. with e-SATA
Above all, good gamin performance!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 22, 2010)

Then go for
asus p755d-e at 9k..
Its not like all Gd65 have bios prob..it was some old firmware..if u update the bios in those by flashing it..then its one of the best out there..
Jst to be clear gd65 does not have usb 3.0
but if u do buy haf 912 advanced u get a usb 3.0 i/o panel..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 22, 2010)

@kumar : Are u gonna upgrade ur rig in a couple of yrs ?? Mobo and Proccy change ???

Coz 6870 will eat thru most of the games in current and near future market .... 
When the time comes buy a new mobo(x16 X 2 lanes) & proccy and crossfire in another card ... 

If not then Its gud to invest more money and buy a x16 X 2 lane mobo now ....


----------



## kumarmanish (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi guys,
I got the quotation from Ashirwad Computers, SP Road Bangalore as below. Please provide input on the prices quoted. And any input on the shop will be really useful.

Processor - Intel i5 760-------------------------------------10500/=
> Motherboard - MSI P55 GD 65---------------------------8400/=
> RAM - Corsair 2 X 2 GB 1600 MHz---------------------4100/=
> Internal HDD - WD 500GB Green------------------------1900/=
> Graphics Card - Sapphire 6870 1GB-  XFX---15750 OR MSI 6850---12000/=
> Power Supply - Corsair GS 600 W PSU-----------5200/=
> Cabinet - CM 690 II, 430 , HAF 922-----4350/2600/6700/=
> Monitor - BENQ 2220HD 1920X1080-----------9500/=
> Optical Drive - LG 22X SATA DVD RW------------------950/=
> Keyboard + Mouse - Logitech Gaming Dtop--------------750/=
> Speakers - Altec Lancing VS2621-------------------------1950/=
> UPS - APC 650 VA------------------------------------3000/=
>                 WITH ALL TAX

Thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

kumarmanish said:


> Hi guys,
> > Monitor - BENQ 2220HD 1920X1080-----------9500/=
> > Speakers - Altec Lancing VS2621-------------------------1950/=


Should be 7500 & 1500.
Rest seem OK/Good. Try and bargain.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2010)

@manish everything's a bit on the higher side...but not much...it's  3000 more than the normal price in total...
seeing the price diference...i would suggest to try for online purchase...


----------



## kumarmanish (Nov 23, 2010)

Ohh.. Actually i thought he has added VAT @ 5%, so the price is a bit higher. Do you people feel price is higher after including all taxes?(in bangalore)


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Should be 7500 & 1500.
> Rest seem OK/Good. Try and bargain.



I too think the monitor should be for around 7.5k including VAT.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2010)

kumarmanish said:


> Ohh.. Actually i thought he has added VAT @ 5%, so the price is a bit higher. Do you people feel price is higher after including all taxes?(in bangalore)



yes the price is well above normal..u cud get another 4gb ram with the cash diff..lol.


----------



## kumarmanish (Nov 24, 2010)

Guys, I have decided to go for Cooler Master 690 II Advanced case. I am planning to buy Cooler Master Hyper 212+ Cpu cooler. I will be purchasing one extra left side fan(apart from 3 fans which is included by default in cabinet). Need suggestion on the fan configuration set up. Ratio of intake-exhaust, direction of air flow. If any one has prior experience with this PC case please provide your input! 

And I have got quotation for the same configuration from Golchha IT, Bangalore which is 2K less than previous!  2 weeks to go!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2010)

You will just have to set the left one as intake...to let the airflow in...rest of the fans are already in place...though i would recommend adding extra fans, maybe not now but later, to improve the cooling as the case has many slots...
preferably it should be two left side fans...and maybe 1 bottom fan for intake...


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 25, 2010)

kumarmanish said:


> Graphics Card - Sapphire 6870 1GB- XFX---15750 OR MSI 6850---12000/=
> Thanks



Which GPU are you going for? I doubt that the 6870 will be at 12k


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2010)

^ read again..he clearly mentions the price of the two cards..


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 25, 2010)

oops XFX in between got me


----------



## kumarmanish (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok guys the wait is over for me ! Tomorrow I will be getting the following components in Bangalore . Just some finals doubts ! I am sure some quick replies from experts will help me .. 
Components already Purchased:
1. Monitor - Dell ST2220M LED
2. UPS - APC 1100VA 

Components to be bought tommorrow:
Processor - Intel i5 760
Motherboard - MSI P55 GD 65
RAM - Corsair 2 X 2 GB 1600 MHz
Internal HDD - WD 500GB Green
Graphics Card - Sapphire/XFX 6870 1GB
Power Supply - Corsair VX550 / GS600 
Cabinet - CM 690 II Advanced 
Optical Drive - LG 22X SATA DVD RW
CPU Cooler - CM Hyper 212+ 
Fan - CM 120mm 

Doubt 1 - Which brand of radeon 6870 to buy ? Sapphire or XFX (only these two available )

Doubt 2 - Which power supply to go for ? Corsair VX550 or Corsair GS600 ? 

Doubt 3 - I have seen in pic that fan of GS600 is on the top of PSU . Will it be a exhaust or intake fan ? Coz I am planning to put one side bottom fan in left panel of cabinet (to cool the GPU ).

Doubt 4 - Usually what's the direction of Cpu Cooler fan ? As CM 690 II advanced comes with 3 fans already (top and back exhaust .  Front intake ) where should I place the purchased fan? 

thanks in advance guys


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

1) Go for Sapphire.

2) Both are equally good in performance, but the build quality of VX550 is better than GS600.


----------



## kumarmanish (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok guys! Thanks to all of the wise people for answering the queries and bearing with my doubts. I have got my PC assembled  yesterday! Will start exploring it today  - 

My Configuration stands as follows : 
Processor - Intel i5 760
Motherboard - MSI P55-GD65
RAM- Corsair 4GB 1600
HDD - Wester Digital 500GB Green
GPU - XFX 6870 1GB
Cabinet - Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
PSU - Corsair GS600
Monitor - Dell ST2220M LED 
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Hyper 212+
Side fan for cabinet - Cooler Master 120mm Blue LED fan
UPS - APC 1100 VA 
Speakers - Creative EAX Inspire4400(6 years old speakers since my college days ,still going strong)
Keyboard+Mouse - Logitech K200 Combo

Hole in the pocket worth - Rs 67000(Golchha IT,SP Road, Bangalore)

Next month budget - Logitech MX518, Senheisser Headphones

Games ordered on ebay tiday - Mass Effect 2 , Civilization 5 to start with.

This thread can be closed now  . Time to update my signature!


----------

